# Mature student - entitlements?



## beebsfluff (28 Mar 2006)

I've 2 part question,1st of all I'm 27yr old student repeating 2nd yr in UCC after dropping out over 5yrs ago.I was told i didn't qualify for the  HEA grant as it was a repeat yr and that I would get it next yr if I get into 3rd yr - is that correct?and am i entitled to anything else?

2nd -I share a hse with 3 other girls and pay 250euro a month - and earn 100euro a week from p/t job - am i not entitled to some sort of rent allowance or something?(my landlord isn't registered)


----------



## Judybaby73 (29 Mar 2006)

beebsfluff said:
			
		

> I've 2 part question,1st of all I'm 27yr old student repeating 2nd yr in UCC after dropping out over 5yrs ago.I was told i didn't qualify for the HEA grant as it was a repeat yr and that I would get it next yr if I get into 3rd yr - is that correct?and am i entitled to anything else?
> 
> 2nd -I share a hse with 3 other girls and pay 250euro a month - and earn 100euro a week from p/t job - am i not entitled to some sort of rent allowance or something?(my landlord isn't registered)


 
Hi there!
First of all congrats on going back to UCC...not an easy task so fair play to you! I was also a "mature" student, (well mature in age).
Anyway you should get the HEA grant next year as it will be a step in the right direction to your degree and not a repeat year. Did you have to pay fees this year too? 
Also I am wondering were you "signing on" or in receipt of any socail welfare payments for at least 6 months before returning to education? The reason I ask is because you maybe/may have been able to apply for the back to education allowance ...see below:


I am unsure about any rent entitlements but even if you were you'd have to move because your landlord isn't registered as you said. 

I hope this helps. Lots of luck with course. I'm sure it will be well worth it


----------



## sandrabing (29 Mar 2006)

I went back to education two years ago. Had to pay fees for first year because it was a repeat year. But it was _within 5 years_ of me returning to education and this is why I had to pay fees and got no grant. It is states on the HEA grant forms that there must be a 5 year gap in higher level education to qualify for free fees. If you had more than 5 years of a gap are you sure that you were not misinformed ? Regardless, you will get the grant and free fees next year as it wont be a repeat year.
You may qualify for the back to education and even a medical card. Not sure about rent but if you are or were working before you went back to college you should claim tax relief on tuition fees paid.


----------



## Satanta (29 Mar 2006)

Judybaby73 said:
			
		

> I am unsure about any rent entitlements but even if you were you'd have to move because your landlord isn't registered as you said.


Pretty sure your still entitled to claim.

Its not your fault your landlord isn't registered. I believe one of the reasons the rent relief was brought in was to help identify these landlords. 

Even without the landlords PPS your form will be processed (may take a little longer). It has come up on a previous thread just can't find it off hand. 

If you have a good relationship with the landlord and don't want to risk sending in the form while they are not registered you may think about estimating the loss you suffer (Tax Credit and increased SRCOP) and try and have your rent adjusted accordingly.


----------



## beebsfluff (30 Mar 2006)

hey all,thanks for your replies - it's over 5yrs since i was originally registered for my course so I didn't have to pay fees - only registration and capitation which came to around 900 eueo - will i be able to claim tax relief on that?

as regards the rent - i don't really want to drop the landlord in it with the revenue as my rent is only 250 per month - how would i calculate if it was worth my while with tax credits etc?


----------



## beebsfluff (30 Mar 2006)

i was working until i went back to college - so didn't get the back to education - i got a medical card though that's expiring in may - would i be able to keep it after may or not?


----------



## xeresod (31 Mar 2006)

beebsfluff said:
			
		

> I didn't have to pay fees - only registration and capitation which came to around 900 eueo - will i be able to claim tax relief on that?


 
No, tax relief applies to tuition fees only.


----------



## Judybaby73 (31 Mar 2006)

beebsfluff said:
			
		

> i was working until i went back to college - so didn't get the back to education - i got a medical card though that's expiring in may - would i be able to keep it after may or not?


 

I would think you would be able to hold on to your medical card. If you don't I would ring every TD in the country!


----------

